# Puppy has bitten twice



## Zaffy (Sep 12, 2009)

I have two 4mth old pup's that are a cross-breed. One a dog the other a bitch.

The dog is a great but the bitch has been a bit funny over the past few days. 

The other day she had a little accident in the kitchen so my partner went to pick her up to put her in the garden and she bit him on his hand. After that we were deciding if we should actually keep her or not as I have children in the house. We eventually decided we would give her another chance, then today my 13yr old was sitting on the grass in the garden playing with the dog, the bitch bolted up to my son jumped up and bit him on his ear. It was like she was jealous that my son was playing with the dog, yet she has been played with and the dog has never gone for anyone. 

Now im in a dilemma as what to do. I know that she can't stay with us as that is twice she has bit in two days and both have drawn blood. I don't know if she would be re-homed or if she would be put down or who to even take her too. Secondly what will I do with her brother. They have been together since birth so not sure if separating would be a good idea even though they are still young. 

Any suggestions would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Rehome her. 

Contrary to what you are thinking she is not aggressive, and puppies need to be taught bite inhibition which it sounds like she hasn't yet. But it is going to be doubly difficult as you have littermates and this is unlikely to be the only problem you encounter by having littermates.

For her sake and yours, please rehome her. I'd say get in touch with the breeder, but any breeder who lets two puppies go to an inexperienced home is not responsible so it's unlikely you will get any help from them.

Oh, and no it won't be a problem to separate them - in fact, they will both benefit from it.


----------



## Zaffy (Sep 12, 2009)

I have had dogs in the past and this has never happened so I wouldn't say that my home is an inexperienced home. Maybe with this particular problem it is. Some people only have one dog and they have still bitten so I don't understand why your saying that because I have another pup that is related to the bitch that this is somehow part of the problem. 

We have taught them both bite inhabitaion and she had been fine till a few days ago. Both were told NO! when play biting and seemed to be going well.

On both occasions when she has bit its been unexpected and its not been because of someone playing with the other dog. If that were the case then why did she bite my partner when he was only picking her up to put her out in the garden??


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Having littermates is never a good idea and if, as you say, they have never been separated, then it would appear that you don't have experience in raising littermates. Sorry, not meant to cause offense but it is not the same as raising a puppy. I don't think this is the cause of your problem, but it is making it more difficult.



> If that were the case then why did she bite my partner when he was only picking her up to put her out in the garden??


Quite possibly because she didn't like being picked up - most dogs don't although many tolerate it.

I'm not saying that because you have a dog that it related to the bitch that that is causing a problem, but bringing up littermates is fraught with problems.

You say they haven't been separated since birth - well this is a problem. If you are going to be bring up littermates, then they need to spend a lot of time apart.

Telling them No is not part of teaching bite inhibition, although that's a bit of a red herring anyway. Some puppies are more feisty than others.

At four months they are still very much babies.

Have a read of these articles, but I really do think this puppy will be better off in a home of her own.

Rearing Siblings

https://brechbuhlerbmds.com/uploads/NO-Bite_Jumping_Potty.pdf


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Do agree though, I understand your frustration and concern, but having two from the same litter is not a good idea.

I took on two rescue dogs who, although not from the same litter, came as a pair. And it really has been an up hill struggle all the way. Their bad habits can rub off on each other, they can become very dependant on each other, they can also get more attached to each other than you etc etc.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I think only having bitten twice in the 8 weeks (assuming here) they have had her is not a big deal!

Dixie had bitten me much more times than that before I had even had her a week! (She was with her very hyper brother until 9 weeks).

A good breeder certainly wouldn't let two puppies go to the same home, and an experienced owner (or one who has researched) would know you need to seperate them to bond/train etc, and that bite inhibition is one of the most important lessons, especially where there are 2 littermates!

Contact your local rescue or put an advert in a shop/paper and let someone who really knows how to train them have them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

You should probably re-home her - raising two pups is no easy task and if you are encountering problems already it may be better for your little girl to go to a home of her own now rather than later; she can be taught then, on a one to one basis, that nipping is not acceptable and you can concentrate on training your boy.

And no at this age it is very unlikely that either will suffer from being separated..animals do not quite get attached like humans do..dogs may have more of a pack mentality (I had two cats, brothers, and when one passed away the other carried on as per normal to be honest..) and thus suffer more of the loss of one of their mates, but at this very young age they will be perfectly fine really!
xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I have 2 15 week old cocker spaniel puppies - sisters

At first they tried nipping when playing and maybe other times when they wanted attention!

I have experience with dogs as i have 4 big dogs

No raising 2 pups at the same time isnt easy if you dont know how. You have to teach them that biting is naughty


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

To be perfectly honest an experienced dog owner would not consider re-homing a dog at the first nip or even the first bite. 
Dogs never bite without a reason, and pups will nip at some point or the other, so more than you giving the dog another chance after an "accident" its the dog giving you another chance to prove yourself a more attentive owner...

Good luck with whatever you decide!

xxx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

get her checked over by a vet just incase the behaviour is due her being in some sort of pain...if that can be ruled out then maybe seek an behaviorist if the behaviour continues. 
But puppies nip sometimes out of play, they just get overly excited and i hav been bitten before too ... maya made my nose bleed but it was an accident as she wanted to play and pushed my head in her face.... 

And if puppy doesnt like being picked up then i just wouldnt do it... 

and to add, if u feel like u cant manage the two together then for the best i would too say rehome one of them


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I think you just need to be more relaxed about it. Yes, you have children in the house, but so did I. I only gave Ollie supervised access to the children, and if he was too boisterous, we put him on a lead or put him in the other room. Puppies do not know when they are naughty, they have to be taught it. If she bites, then say NO in a firm, loud voice and remove her from the situation and put her in a separate room. Even if she bites when you move her/pick her up, ignore her and keep moving. When I used to pick up Ollie to remove him from a situation, he used to bite me on my hands, but I just carried on so he knew that he wouldn't get away with it.

Are the puppies getting enough time apart? Are they being trained separately? Do they have separate walks?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm afraid it sounds like fairly normal behaviour to me. Haven't read all of the prior posts in detail but from what I can make out, it is normal. 

Indie, my four year old bitch, is incredibly affable, if you sit on the floor she will come up and nibble your neck, ears anything she can get to, as a mutual grooming type exercise. She will run up and do this out of the blue as a play invitation too. Tau, who is her half sister and a bit younger, is a bit less forward, but will join in, and rub herself under my legs like a cat.

If you've had experience of dogs before, you should know they are not to be left with children, even a good experience of a dog with a child, such as Indie who would love to clean a child, can be misinterpreted as a problem. I have always insisted, even though my current two are incredibly well natured, I would never leave them in the company of children on their own, things can happen that are out of context and out of control.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I think what the op means is that its its not about the wording its about her not wanting to pts ....

and experience has nothing to do with knowing that someone with sense wouldnt pts a pup but we know there are plenty out there with not such sense and thats what the op worries about i believe....


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

"I don't know if she would be re-homed of if she would be put down"

What does that mean then?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Zaffy said:


> I have two 4mth old pup's that are a cross-breed. One a dog the other a bitch.
> 
> The dog is a great but the bitch has been a bit funny over the past few days.
> 
> ...


Puppies bite all the time! Its down to us as there owners to teach them that its wrong.
I understand it may be hard traning two dogs at any one time..This is why im so against people taking two puppies on at the same time! 

If you feel that you need to rehome her because she is showing normal puppy behaviour then the best thing you can do for her is find her a home that understands all about puppies and will work with her! There would be no need to have the dog pts for a few nips..but if this isnt sorted out now and she grows up to think its normal behaviour to bite people then in a few years or so you may have no other choice!...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

> To Colliepoodle I have had experience with dogs. I had two King Charles Cavaliers for 7 years and never experienced this kind of behaviour before. They were both from a KC registered breeder and from the same litter. If you think Im ignorant then thats your opinion but like someone has said to me they re read the post and then realised it did make sense. Oh and no the pups weren't on a BOGOF.


Not all puppies are the same..and to be fair just because the breeder KC registered the puppies it doesnt mean there going to be any better behaviour wise than a breeder that doesnt KC regisiter there litters. ... Its not about whats on the paper but the way in witch there brought up.. If you have not corrected the puppy when she is biting then she will know nothing different and will grow up not knowing she is doing wrong.
When she has biten what have you done with her..? just seen you said "NO"


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Not many responsible breeders would to be fair! What the OP has described is often qutie commen! so any breeders that cares about the future of there pups imo would not home two together just for them to be rehomed again later in life.

ohh and sorry if i have missed it but while we are talking about breeders..will the breeder of your pups take the girl back ?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, a reputable breeder will not sell two puppies to the same home unless it is very experienced and known to them. They know the pitfalls.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Not many responsible breeders would to be fair! What the OP has described is often qutie commen! so any breeders that cares about the futhure of there pups imo would not home two together just for them to be rehomed again later in life.
> 
> ohh and sorry if i have missed it but while we are talking about breeders..will the breeder of your pups take the girl back ?


I wasnt making a statement at all about responsible or not responsible...i was referring only and only to the kc registration....


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

> I wasnt making a statement at all about responsible or not responsible...i was referring only and only to the kc registration....


ahh i see..but any breeder worth having a pup from wouldnt!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> ahh i see..but any breeder worth having a pup from wouldnt!


i have got 2 .... and both were more than worth it


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Natik said:


> i have got 2 .... and both were more than worth it


From the same litters! well if your happy with them then thats good! 
But i wouldnt home two puppies together and i would be put off if a breeder ever suggested/agreed to me taking two!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> From the same litters! well if your happy with them then thats good!
> But i wouldnt home two puppies together and i would be put off if a breeder ever suggested/agreed to me taking two!


not the same litter, no, even though there isnt that much of difference...

me is happy and my breeders are happy too at the way both turned out....

But i respect ur opinion and i wished others (not meaning anyone in particular and not aiming this at this particular thread) would respect that others have a different opinion about this subject.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

As with all things, there are exceptions however, as a general rule, those breeders selling two puppies as pets are not reputable, nor do the particularly care for their pups.

Just to add, the owner of a stud I am using will possibly be taking two puppies rather than one. Not something I would normally do, but they have the experience, facilities and knowledge to bring on two. As they are an experience trialling kennel it is something I would not reject out of hand, but I would never sell two to a pet home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Natik said:


> not the same litter, no, even though there isnt that much of difference...
> 
> me is happy and my breeders are happy too at the way both turned out....
> 
> But i respect ur opinion and i wished others (not meaning anyone in particular and not aiming this at this particular thread) would respect that others have a different opinion about this subject and it doesnt necessarily makes them byb or uncaring people trying to get rid of their stock ....


To be honest i dont see a need for some one to take two puppies on at the same time! That is why i can not yet understand it! I know breeders that are hoping for a show pup keep two pups sometimes to see how they develop and to make sure they keep the best for them! That i understand..:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Dundee said:


> As with all things, there are exceptions however, as a general rule, those breeders selling two puppies as pets are not reputable, nor do the particularly care for their pups.


yeah, exceptions such as competitive homes  heard that somewhere before


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> To be honest i dont see a need for some one to take two puppies on at the same time! That is why i can not yet understand it! I know breeders that are hoping for a show pup keep two pups sometimes to see how they develop and to make sure they keep the best for them! That i understand..:smilewinkgrin:


and what makes them different to normal people...just because they are breeders? just because they are showing? There are people out there which like having 2 pups ( i loved it ) and its the effort and determination which is the road to success...even if its only a single puppy houshold..


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> yeah, exceptions such as competitive homes heard that somewhere before


Not because they are competitive homes, but because of the experience and knowledge they have - there is no comparison with a pet home.

Do you have a problem with people competing with their dogs ?


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> To be honest i dont see a need for some one to take two puppies on at the same time! That is why i can not yet understand it! I know breeders that are hoping for a show pup keep two pups sometimes to see how they develop and to make sure they keep the best for them! That i understand..:smilewinkgrin:


i kept three,lol
2 boys and one girl
never had a cross word between them
but i did walk and train them on their own so each got their 
own bit of attention 
i would not sell 2 to a pet home tho
its hard work


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Not because they are competitive homes, but because of the experience and knowledge they have - there is no comparison with a pet home.
> 
> Do you have a problem with people competing with their dogs ?


u know...there are people out there which have dog experience too... just because they dont compete doesnt make them any less valuable as a dog owner ....

no, i dont have a problem with people competing with their dogs at all, its their hobby or their desires whatever and i respect that but i have a problem with people putting them on the high chair like some sort of know-it-alls ....


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Natik said:


> and what makes them different to normal people...just because they are breeders? just because they are showing? There are people out there which like having 2 pups ( i loved it ) and its the effort and determination which is the road to success...even if its only a single puppy houshold..


It makes them different because there is method behind there madness...Many breeders breed for one reason..to keep a pup to hopefully show..So when there choosing the one to keep they need to make sure they choose the best one in the litter..Instead of regret it laters..You cant just take a wild guess you bred your bitch for one reason so you need to make sure you keep the pup that you bred your bitch for! most breeders dont keep the two..they will have a home lined up after they took there pick out the two..

There is no need for a person wanting pets to take two imo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

majortom said:


> i kept three,lol
> 2 boys and one girl
> never had a cross word between them
> but i did walk and train them on their own so each got their
> ...


lmfao !! Now that is madness carole..:001_tt2:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> It makes them different because there is method behind there madness...Many breeders breed for one reason..to keep a pup to hopefully show..So when there choosing the one to keep they need to make sure they choose the best one in the litter..Instead of regret it laters..You cant just take a wild guess you bred your bitch for one reason so you need to make sure you keep the pup that you bred your bitch for! most breeders dont keep the two..they will have a home lined up after they took there pick out the two..
> 
> There is no need for a person wanting pets to take two imo.


that makes it alright then .... its not about the dogs its about their looks and the breeders want to have a nice dog for showing and winning....

well, i wanted two to love and not to choose at a later stage which one will be prettier


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Natik said:


> that makes it alright then .... its not about the dogs its about their looks and the breeders want to have a nice dog for showing and winning....
> 
> well, i wanted two to love and not to choose at a later stage which one will be prettier


NO its not about witch is prettier  its about finding the pup you bred your bitch for in the first place.
Just to add that the girl we kept from our litter was the ugliest!


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> lmfao !! Now that is madness carole..:001_tt2:


nope
it was great fun
especially showing them,lol
i was like a madwomen going from ring to ring,lol
we nearly kept 4,lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> NO its not about witch is prettier  its about finding the pup you bred your bitch for in the first place.


its the same really....


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Natik said:


> its the same really....


NO really its not..our star isnt pretty..but so far she is perfect shape wise, head wise..ect..we bred with the aim to get a nice example of the breed that is better than the two parents.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Zaffy said:


> I have two 4mth old pup's that are a cross-breed. One a dog the other a bitch.


Can i ask what are the pups bred out of ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

majortom said:


> nope
> it was great fun
> especially showing them,lol
> i was like a madwomen going from ring to ring,lol
> we nearly kept 4,lol


lmfao !! yep your mad! 4  i bet you was im bad enough at shows with the 2 or 3 we take! :001_tt2: Hopefully adding star to our little gang for LKA.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> NO really its not..our star isnt pretty..but so far she is perfect shape wise, head wise..ect..


u know what i was trying to say... let me word it differently...

I chose my 2 to love and not to wait and see which one will meet the points i was looking in a dog at a later stage so i can sell on the unfortunate one which didnt meet my aims ...


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> lmfao !! yep your mad! 4  i bet you was im bad enough at shows with the 2 or 3 we take! :001_tt2: Hopefully adding star to our little gang for LKA.


must say it is nice just taking one or 2 to the shows
cresties are hard work to get ready
irish were easy
trim n bath couple days before show
and then i never gave a full bath for every open show
unless they rolled in foxes poo
which was quite often,lol


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have two German sheps half brothers same age , they are over 2years old now and have never had a cross word , i walked them seperate fed them seperate and played with them seperate , i have not had a problem with them at all, now we walk them together and they are fine , in 20 years i have a lot of sheps and always never had less than two at once and sometimes when younger had three i dont breed just love them to bits , mine were play biting well after the age the op stated and i think its natural we just did the natural things like yell when they did it, now we can do anything with them hand in dishes take bones play on floor with them and never do they mark us and they still play bite so gentle no nastiness at all , they both do there own thing, but sleep together and play together , the only thing we find a bit of a problem is when walked together they pull but we are working on that ,


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Natik said:


> u know what i was trying to say... let me word it differently...
> 
> I chose my 2 to love and not to wait and see which one will meet the points i was looking in a dog at a later stage so i can sell on the unfortunate one which didnt meet my aims ...


NO breeders dont sell on when there aims arent meet..most have a home lined up to take the pup that isnt staying! weather it be to show or to go as a pet! So in effect there only staying a few weeks extra, you make breeders sound bad you know! :001_tt2:...I kept Karma from a litter we had a while back! she was the worst in the litter to big to show, awful coat and a few other things but she cant be shown..I knew that i kept her because i loved her! some of her litter mates have gone on to qualifie for crufts for the second year..I could have kept anyone of them! But when picking karma i knew she wasnt a nice example..:smilewinkgrin:
I dont love her any less.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> NO breeders dont sell on when there aims arent meet..most have a home lined up to take the pup that isnt staying! weather it be to show or to go as a pet! you make breeders sound bad you know! :001_tt2:...I kept Karma from a litter we had a while back! she was the worst in the litter to big to show, awful coat and a few other things but she cant be shown..I knew that i kept her because i loved her! some of her litter mates have gone on to qualifie for crufts for the second year..I could have kept anyone of them! But when picking karma i knew she wasnt a nice example..:smilewinkgrin:
> I dont love her any less.


i didnt know the ones lined up get a pup for free  surely they pay for the pup.... thats what i mean with selling on 

i was just going by what u said on ur previous post and not by ur personal choice of dog


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Natik said:


> u know what i was trying to say... let me word it differently...
> 
> I chose my 2 to love and not to wait and see which one will meet the points i was looking in a dog at a later stage so i can sell on the unfortunate one which didnt meet my aims ...


Think you are getting the wrong end of the stick here, sorry to but in but I get what DD is saying, if you show you have sometimes to run on pups to make sure you are keeping the best, theres a lot of time /money. effort goes in to trying to improve a breed, and the one that doesnt make it isnt any less loved, Ive done it myself and you can be assured any pup that has been run on isnt just discarded to any old home, in fact they are probably vetted even more because you become attached to them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Natik said:


> i didnt know the ones lined up get a pup for free  surely they pay for the pup.... thats what i mean with selling on
> 
> i was just going by what u said on ur previous post and not by ur personal choice of dog


Most do pay but then they would pay weather they took pup at 8/10/12/14/16/20weeks! you get me 

and its not un-heard of for one breeder to take on another breeders pup to show! we done it and nope they didnt pay!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Sorry if Ive upset the apple cart wont post again.


erm...Dont stop posting! you have so much experince in the whole show world share it!  Just never agree with me on this forum! :001_tt2:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Sorry if Ive upset the apple cart wont post again.


.... u havent upset anyone... i was just putting straight what u misunderstood....

dont stop posting


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> erm...Dont stop posting! you have so much experince in the whole show world share it!  Just never agree with me on this forum! :001_tt2:


No I dont have so much experience in the show world, only showed for 20yrs and never ever thought I knew it all, all I was saying is what I have done in the past and other people have done , and if I agree with someone I will say I do


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> No I dont have so much experience in the show world, only showed for 20yrs and never ever thought I knew it all, all I was saying is what I have done in the past and other people have done , and if I agree with someone I will say I do


Go and have a glass of wine or was it gin! you will feel so much better!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Go and have a glass of wine or was it gin! you will feel so much better!


Go and have a glass. Im on my 3rd bottle that is


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Go and have a glass. Im on my 3rd bottle that is


lmfao !! you is bad..
....There's nothing else i can say on this subject..i said how i felt and how i see things!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

it sounds very normal puppy behaviour to me my old jrt drew blood on many occasions as a puppy but was totally trustworthy as an adult, its certainly not a reason to consider putting a puppy down! 


i agree with what others have i would never home 2 puppies together to someone with little experience, i also kept 3 pups from the same litter & they were incredibly hard work.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I've PMed you Zaffy.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

So have I, but no response.

Zafy - there are a list of quite a few breed rescues here

Dog Rescue Pages - UK breed rescue organisations

go through them with the rehoming of your girl.

You haven't said what cross your puppies are, but I would doubt that you will have any problems homing a 4 week old puppy.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Zaffy, I'd recommend advertising her as a project and say to people exactly what they are getting into. Some people will rehome a dog that bites and rehabilitate them.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

It's NOT a dog that bites - it's a flippin' puppy

I'm moving away from the PC cos I feel like I could blow a gasket - good night all


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Jo P said:


> It's NOT a dog that bites - it's a flippin' puppy
> 
> I'm moving away from the PC cos I feel like I could blow a gasket - good night all


it is a puppy, but we don't know what the situation is, what the puppy actually did, what caused the bite/snap/nip etc. We weren't there so only have to go by what the OP is saying.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Jo P said:


> It's NOT a dog that bites - it's a flippin' puppy
> 
> I'm moving away from the PC cos I feel like I could blow a gasket - good night all


I agree I can't count how many time's my pup nipped me


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

NO matter why the puppy did bite..she did and something needs to be done or she will grow up thinking its right! I dont agree that some one should give up that easy but if thats how they feel then for the sake of the pup she needs to be rehomed with some that has abit more will power imo ...


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

Jo P said:


> It's NOT a dog that bites - it's a flippin' puppy
> 
> I'm moving away from the PC cos I feel like I could blow a gasket - good night all


Absolutely! 

This is a puppy you're talking about here!! It's what they do!


----------



## butttons (Aug 2, 2009)

We had a Border Collie for 14 years (from 8 wks old) who bit me 3 times & other family members when he was around 8 months old. But it only happened when we went to pick him up/stroke him & the whole family had to work hard to recognise the signs that he gave off when he didn't want anyone near him, he turned out to be a very clever intelligent dog, bud did not like being fussed over.
You don't say what type of Xbreed the pup's are? but at 16 wks they are young & testing the boundaries, have some time with the bitch so you can assess her personality along with some kind & very firm training but without the other dog around, I would consider finding her a good home if she shows any further aggression over the coming months to children. & separation would not be an issue with the other dog it would be better for him in the long term.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

butttons said:


> We had a Border Collie for 14 years (from 8 wks old) who bit me 3 times & other family members when he was around 8 months old. But it only happened when we went to pick him up/stroke him & the whole family had to work hard to recognise the signs that he gave off when he didn't want anyone near him, he turned out to be a very clever intelligent dog, bud did not like being fussed over.
> You don't say what type of Xbreed the pup's are? but at 16 wks they are young & testing the boundaries, have some time with the bitch so you can assess her personality along with some kind & very firm training but without the other dog around, I would consider finding her a good home if she shows any further aggression over the coming months to children. & separation would not be an issue with the other dog it would be better for him in the long term.


its not 'aggression tho, its just normal puppy behaviour,


----------

